# What's the longest successful labour you have had?



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Bit of a random question but I was just wondering because I had a doe failed to give birth fully the other day, but had some kits survive.

She had 3, three week old kits to start, and was in labour for 40h+ before I put her down.

She passed three kits in the 24-28hours mark, who I found very cold but alive!!!! They got fostered to a pair of does that gave birth together the day before. (the two mums then had 13 kits in total including the new 3 but ate one over the night but I don't know if it was their own (they had a runty one) or one of the new ones). I was really shocked (but happy) that they survived.

The mum was still lively and active at the 40h mark but has lost a good amount of blood, and still had four to pass. I knew that even if she survived the kits in her would go septic and cause her death anyway. Judging by the blood she had a tear large tear in the womb.

Do many people have such 'luck' as to have kits survive in a long and troubled labour?

the Orphaned three week olds are doing fine with food suppliants and where quite large to start so will be fine. Though they seemed quite sad for a day or so with the loss of their mum.

The orphans:
Two tan blues (that will be for sale) and a blue doe:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i had one doe who started off one morning then stopped then finished off the next morning. I had one doe i had to put down due to pups getting stuck but she had a tumor near her vent so i knew it was most likley it was going to happen (she got the tunor after breeding her and i was hoping she could last to give birth) she couldnt even get one out.


----------

